# help～～Where can i get tatoo for my puppy?



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

I want to tatoo my puppy. Anyone know any place can do that for me?Thank you


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would do a microchip instead, but if you want to tat, some vets do it. I have also seen it offered at some dog shows


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Do you mean the identification tatoo?
If so, you can get it done through your vet.


----------



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I would do a microchip instead, but if you want to tat, some vets do it. I have also seen it offered at some dog shows


I decided microchip at beginning, but my trainer said that thing can cause tumor.


----------



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> Do you mean the identification tatoo?
> If so, you can get it done through your vet.


thank you~~~i will ask my vet to do that for him~~~


----------

